# 09 foreman Gear reduction



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to put a gear reduction in my 09 foreman, what will it effect.( less speed and more torque) and should I put a clutch kit if I put the reduction! Thanks :thinking:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

less top end ,an more torque, i have installed several gear reduction in the foremans ,but only a few wanted to do the clutch ,they were running 29.5 wide laws.i have rode both an really tell a difference with or without the clutch kit


----------



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

*gear brand*

Sweet!! Thanks! recommend any brand!! :chewbacca:


----------

